# Paper ripped off.....How to fix



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

I just removed a bunch of wood panels in my kitchen and the adhesive ripped off alot of the paper exposing the inner brown paper. Over 50 % of the area is down to brown paper. I was planning on just sanding it down and then skim coating it. But then read abount gardz or priming it first? DO I need to seel the paper before skim coating?? Thanks


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, you should. Because just skim coating often leaves thin spots that don't cover as well as the areas around them. Also, sometimes you have 'loosened' a lot of the paper that still remains, and you don't realize it.... until you go to paint, and the paint soaks into the paper causing it to bubble on you. Priming with the right stuff takes care of that problem.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok thanks. So is gardz the right stuff??? If the paint will make it wet doesn't the primer or does it seal up all the lose paper?? Thanks


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

See post #3 of this thread......

Removing wallpaper

Gardz is probably the same thing.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

a couple quick thoughts. if the drywall is torn up putting 4x4- 6x6 tiles of your choice on top is an easy way to cover. mix up the thinset and plop. 

if you want a drywall finish and have a large area sometimes it's easier to cut out the rough area and just replace it with new sheetrock. this means you'll have at least 2 butt joints to tape but that's often easier than repairing torn to hell rock.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Tiling or tearing out aren't really options since its my whole kitchen and in between countertop and cabinets. I know its gonna be a pain but it can be fixed for sure. Really just curious about the sealer stuff??


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

it can be fixed, that's a definite yes. all i was saying is cutting the rock out and re attaching a new sheet or cutting in a new one could be less work depending on how much you have to do


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Some sort of primer/sealer has to be used prior to skim coating with joint compound. Oil base is best.


----------



## cvbs (Jul 23, 2010)

*pulled tape... and front paper of drywall rips*

Hello All,

We are in the process of remodeling our bathroom and have just finished painting the walls. When we tried to remove the 'blue" tape at the corner of the shower, it did not release from the drywall and tore the top sheet. My question is, is there a way to repair this with out cutting out the drywall area and replacing it???

thanks in advance to all who reply,
cvbs


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Learn to paint without using tape. A 2-1/2" quality sash brush will go a long way to save you money and all the problums of using tape.
Now your stuck with have to cut out any loose paper then apply several very thin layers of drywall compound, once dry, sanding, priming and painting that area.


----------



## garethcooper9 (Jul 2, 2012)

You should be very very careful when getting the tape off. You can try painting on top of it so it is less visible.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bjbatlanta said:


> Some sort of primer/sealer has to be used prior to skim coating with joint compound. Oil base is best.


 
never mind


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

garethcooper9 said:


> You should be very very careful when getting the tape off. You can try painting on top of it so it is less visible.[/quote]
> 
> 
> huh?:huh::huh::huh:


----------

